# Cohiba or No Cohiba? - for a newbie



## Matt Wall (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,
First off, I'm new to this forum and the cigar world and as such I have asked this question on another forum in the UK in order to try and get a broad range of views on this, so I'm sorry if anyone is seeing this twice. Any thoughts are appreciated, thanks all for your time. 
Anyway, on with the question...
I've had a few cigars over the past month and liked them, so I purchased a humidor and I want to add a few cigars to start a collection to smoke. I'm thinking of getting: Hoyo Epi 2, RASS, Bolivar Royal Corona and another cigar; however I can't decide what the last one of the 4 cigars should be, just wondering if anyone could help me out?
I'm stuck between buying 2 cheaper sticks like an Oliva Serie V Belicoso (as I've had one and loved it to bits) or having just 1 more expensive stick like a Cohiba Behike 52 or a Cohiba Robusto?
I've read every review there is on the net and I've watched every review on YouTube but I can't decide what to go for. Is it worth spending that extra for the Behike? I've heard a lot of good things about them. I'm just in the middle of my A-level exams (pre-University exams for non-UK people) so I plan on smoking one of the 4 as a celebration after completing all my exams in about a week's time.
All thoughts are very much appreciated, thanks guys! :mrgreen:
Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The only opinion that matters is what you think...not what others tell you or what you see/read. You will have to try different cigars as to what they bring to YOUR table...it's a journey w/o shortcuts.


----------



## Matt Wall (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Cigary, and I do agree with you in terms of it's down to personal taste however I do wonder whether it's worth the money? Being a student I'd hate to spend £30 (approx. $50) on a single stick for it to be poor construction or terrible flavours. Just a nudge in the right direction is all I'd like.
Thanks,
Matt. :wink:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

You really can't go wrong with either stick. I have both in my humi right now and a box of BHK 54 to be ordered next month. bang for buck the Olivas of course are better, but for pure enjoyment and flavors you can't beat the BHK. My BHK's are strictly for special occasions, gonna store them for a few years, then enjoy one on my birthdays. So I would ask yourself this, do you want to start enjoying them right away and smoke them more frequently or are you willing to store them and only have 1 a year or 2? If the latter, go with BHK, if the prior, go with Oliva. Those are just my 2 cents.


----------



## Matt Wall (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Elco; yet another person that enjoys a Behike, it seems that Cohiba have really got the blend right with this one from what I'm hearing, which is always good. 
In regards to your question, I think I'd be buying just a single stick and smoking it rather than buying a box and laying them down for a while as I haven't got the money for that at the minute. So perhaps you're right, maybe I should go with the two Olivas rather than the one BHK.
Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Matt Wall said:


> Thanks Elco; yet another person that enjoys a Behike, it seems that Cohiba have really got the blend right with this one from what I'm hearing, which is always good.
> In regards to your question, I think I'd be buying just a single stick and smoking it rather than buying a box and laying them down for a while as I haven't got the money for that at the minute. So perhaps you're right, maybe I should go with the two Olivas rather than the one BHK.
> Thanks again,
> Matt


Anytime brotha!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Personally, Cohibas are good, and recent production CoRo has been good.. but the Behike in general is overpriced for what it is. I'd opt for the CoRo.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

If budget is an issue, and it should be at your age OP, then there are plenty of other great cigars that don't cost near as much as a Cohiba. I am not terribly restricted budget-wise, yet I very rarely smoke Cohibas. They just do not represent a value to me.

It's not that they aren't good, sometimes great. But, a portion of what you pay for is the Cohiba name.

I would say, explore other offerings for a while before you sink money into the very top of the market. For about the same cost of one Behike you should be able to pick up a 3 pack of Monte #2 's or Edmundos. Absolutely world class when on.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Matt Wall said:


> So perhaps you're right, maybe I should go with the two Olivas rather than the one BHK.


Holy moses, how much are Oliva V's over there?!

Here's a thought: Give a little detail about what you've smoked, and what kind of flavors you've enjoyed, and we'll be better able to recommend a celebratory cigar that will fit your palate.


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

If it was my option I would just spend money on other sticks like Rocky petal or Arturo Fuente etc. But then again the only Cohiba I like is the Cohiba Nicaragua.


----------



## Matt Wall (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info Jack and Derek, appreciate it. I see what you mean about the name being part of the price with Cohiba's, I suppose they're an occasional smoke rather than a weekly thing for some people. I was also considering an Edmundo, they seem to be a good size and have got generally decent reviews. Is the Petit Edmundo a good smoke as well?
I have a budget of about £70 ($110) but that only buys you about 5 decent sticks over here in the UK, for comparison an Oliva Serie V Belicoso costs about £11 over here - about $17/$18 I reckon which is very steep as I've seen these go for 3x less than that over in the US.
and as for my palette, my first smoke was a La Invicta (okay but not many flavours I felt), then had a Guantanamera Cristales (about the same), then a Punch Coronations (which I felt was not worth it, not flavour at all just all spice which I didn't like), then a RyJ No.2 (too earthy I felt but may have been a bad batch) and then finally the Oliva V (which I loved as it had nice coffee/cream flavours). Haven't smoked much but then that's why I'm here really. So far my list looks like this:

Hoyo Epi 2
RASS
Boli Lonsdale
Boli RC
potentially Monte Edmundo

Or is there anything better I can swap out for?
Thanks again,
Matt. :smile:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The Monte brand is probably a good choice based on what you've said, that's what I think of when I think coffee and cream. The risk is that they're inconsistent, due to huge production numbers. Overall still the best bet, the Especial is what I would look for, but the Petit Edmundo is a safer bet than the Edmundo or No. 2.

The Hoyo already on your list is going to fit your preferences nicely as well, you may want to explore a few other options in that marca.

A third option would be the Cohiba Maduro. I'm not a big Cohiba Maduro guy, but they're chock full of a smooth coffee and cream flavor, with a little bit of rich cocoa too.

The Upmann line might fit the bill for you as well, the Mag 48 might be the closest there. Tons of cream, with wood and leather. Probably my favorite marca overall, but I prefer the Connie 1 and Half Coronas.

Finally, the SLR Regios comes to mind. It's also very creamy, though more on the nutty end of things than coffee.


----------



## Matt Wall (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for your help, that's exactly what I was looking for, some great info there! :smile:
I think I'll try one of the Edmumdo's then, sounds good. I'll check out the SLR and Cohiba Maduro as well, thanks for the recommendation! 
Cheers,
Matt. :smile:


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Cohiba maduros do not get good reviews and from my experience, that's for a damn good reason


----------



## Matt Wall (Jun 12, 2015)

Okay thanks for the info Rick; don't know what to go for now haha 
I've heard that if you get a good CoRo then they're great but if not then they're a bit harsh/young??


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

If you are set on Cohiba, Siglo VI. Skip the Behike.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

Maybe you can try out an other Cohiba cigar? Just like you I have been smoking cigars for a couple months now and the only Cohiba I have smoked was the Siglo III and compared to the other cigars I have smoked it was a great experience.

Other cigar I can recommend is the Montecristo No. 2. This was my last smoke and I have smoked a couple of them before I think you will like it.

Bolivar Royal Corona is also a great choice, if you;re going to like this one then you def need to try out a Bolivar Coronas Junior.

It's just something you need to taste personally I always find it hard to buy something of a review because they are based on opinions. So far every cigar I smoked was great.


----------

